# Halti Harness Sizes



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

I ordered a Halti harness for Mieko for to use with his 8m flexi in the park. It came today so had a go fitting it to him. It is no where near the correct fit. I measured his chest and it was 620mm so ordered the medium which is for 600-800mm. The chest fits with adjusting, but the front strap is miles to big. 

Has anyone else come across this ?


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I have that one for Flynn and Marty and the front strap is adjustable too. It's this one, is yours the same - the halti non pull harness.


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

Yes it is, I have adjusted the front strap to as small as it will go and instead of two fingers of a gap I could get my head in it.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

You could try smaller one as he'll grow into the one you have soon enough so it won't be wasted. Is there a shop nearby that will let you try one for size?


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

I've come across similar problems, the harness just isn't available in enough sizes. I've never measured a dog for it though, didn't know you could I tend to go by breed and what size I know fits what dogs. What breed is your dog?


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

Malmum said:


> You could try smaller one as he'll grow into the one you have soon enough so it won't be wasted. Is there a shop nearby that will let you try one for size?


We have PAH which has the Halti Head collar but not the harness and there is another pet shop that has next to nothing in it. There is another shop about 20mins away, might try there Freda.



BoredomBusters said:


> I've come across similar problems, the harness just isn't available in enough sizes. I've never measured a dog for it though, didn't know you could I tend to go by breed and what size I know fits what dogs. What breed is your dog?


They only do small, medium and large, Mieko is a Malamute but a pup, so by breed it should be a large, so you could imagine how that would fit
Small - up to 600mm chest size
Medium- 600 to 800mm 
Large- 800mm +


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

Tried to take a pic but he is too furry & wouldn't stay still for 2 seconds Pic not great but shows he can get it in his mouth and he even got his leg through it


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Don't know about the harness but Meiko is bl**dy gorgeous - give him here, lol! :001_tt1:

You could try ordering one on line, prob find them on e bay and if not direct from Halti.


----------

